# Preseason Game 1: Lakers vs Warriors



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Golden State Warriors (0-0)

vs









Los Angeles Lakers (0-0) 

Opponent: Golden State
Where: Stan Sheriff Center, U. Hawaii, Honolulu 
Time: 10:00 p.m. PT
TV: Fox Sports Net Bay
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*Point Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Smush Parker
Baron Davis

*Shooting Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Kobe Bryant
Jason Richardson

*Small Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Lamar Odom
Mike Dunleavy

*Power Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Kwame Brown
Troy Murphy

*Center Matchup:*







vs.








Chris Mihm
Adonal Foyle

*Bench:*
Los Angeles Lakers















































































































Corie Blount
Tony Bobbitt
Andrew Bynum
Will Conroy
Brian Cook
Devean George
Devin Green
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Adam Parada
Aaron McKie
Laron Profit
Sasha Vujacic
Von Wafer
Luke Walton

_The Lakers are expecting rookie center Andrew Bynum (abdominal strain) and guard Laron Profit (strained calf) not to play in their first two exhibitions. The Starters are expected to get about 8 minutes this game._
</center>

So who's gonna be watching? I'm gonna (even if it's a Midnight Start time here)!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

what channel is it on in so cal? as much as i dislike the lakers, im desperate in seeing some basketball


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I will be watching it! :clap: 

Finally!!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

what channel?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Teezy said:


> what channel?


thats what i'd like to kno . . @ least for so cal


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice preview. I wish I could get the Laker's pre-season games here in NJ. Praying for tape delay on ESPN!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

B34C What channel will it be on in So cal?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wohoo! our first game thread!!! I'll probably be listening to it on the radio though


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I believe the first game will only be shown on FSW-Bay. There was a big uproar on some of the other Laker forums, and for whatever reason a contract was never negotiated for the first four or so games. So I don't believe you will be able to see it if you live in So Cal.

KCAL also said they would not be running a tape delay. Hopefully they change their minds.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Im So Syked!!!!!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't care if I can't watch it. I hate only looking at box scores.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

The game won't be on KCAL or Fox Sports West, unfortunately, but for those of you who have *DirecTV it will be on channel 753* through the NBA League Pass free preview. BUT I'm not sure if it will be blacked out in L.A. for whatever reason.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

its goin to be a good game i wish i could see it. warior fans think that there team is so good but tonight were going to give them a preview of things to come. I dont hate anyone on the Warriors and they have no laker beef so i dont mind them but they are also in the same division of the lakers. enjoy not wining tonight wariors


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The game is actually tommorow Lakeshow and Welcome to the Forums.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> Im So Syked!!!!!


I don't usually correct spelling mistakes. But we'll say "psyched". :cheers:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Game isn't being televised in SoCal, and it appears as if Smush Parker will start at PG for us.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn! Can someone watch it and give us a detailed recap of it?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Damn! Can someone watch it and give us a detailed recap of it?


I'll watch it and I'm sure I can post some on it.. but I wont feel like a recap at like 2 in the morning my time..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

> With a grueling week of two-a-day practices behind them, the Los Angeles Lakers and Golden State Warriors are eager to finally see some new faces on the court.
> 
> The Lakers and Warriors wrap up their Hawaii training camps today and have their first opportunity to test themselves under game situations in NBA preseason contests tomorrow and Wednesday at the Stan Sheriff Center.
> 
> ...


More in URL

LINK


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Odom's status hard to determine
_Broderick Turner_

HONOLULU - Lamar Odom will play tonight, Lakers coach Phil Jackson said after practice Monday.

Odom might play against the Golden State Warriors tonight in the Lakers' first exhibition game, Jackson said.

It's up to Odom if he wants to play, Jackson said.

Odom said it's up to Jackson and Lakers trainer Gary Vitti to decide if he plays tonight.

Confused yet?

Actually, all signs point to Odom playing against the Warriors at the Stan Sheriff Center. It's just not a sure thing. 

"I'm playing every day," Odom said. "I'm not going to say I don't feel good, but it's not where I was before surgery. I know that when I go get rebounds and I'm battling down low, when I'm posting up, when I get picked on my left side, it's just not strong, not as strong as I would like for it to be."

[More in URL]


----------



## daboo (Jul 21, 2005)

look yea boy is down hear in las vegas ,nv does any one kno if we get it on am 1460 or am 920 cause i am almost sure we dont get it on tv


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i'll watch it and tell u wat happened.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pre-season Opener
Don’t miss tonight’s pre-season opener – available as part of an NBA League Pass free preview for subscribers of Direct TV, Dish Network and cable systems who are affiliated with InDemand. The game starts at 10 p.m. Pacific time – and don’t forget to make it a Lakers simulcast by turning down the sound and turning on Spero Dedes and Mychal Thompson on XTRA SPORTS AM 570 and the Lakers Radio Network


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'll watch it and I'm sure I can post some on it.. but I wont feel like a recap at like 2 in the morning my time..


what channel is it on where u live?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> what channel is it on where u live?


Fox Sports Bay (Directv: 654)
League Pass: (Directv: 753)

I have Sat so if you have something else I cant help ya..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Fox Sports Bay (Directv: 654)
> League Pass: (Directv: 753)
> 
> I have Sat so if you have something else I cant help ya..


do u know anything bout comcast


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> do u know anything bout comcast


Not really at all.. Anyone wanna help SoCal?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

My league pass doesn't list it. It has four other games.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Fox Sports Bay (Directv: 654)
> League Pass: (Directv: 753)
> 
> I have Sat so if you have something else I cant help ya..



:biggrin: Just checked 654 to see if that channel even worked ,looked at my guide and yes!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

anyone have DVR?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Corie Blount, Adam Parada (Background), Baron Davis









Zarko Cabarka, Sasha Vujacic









Devean George, Derek Fisher









Chris Taft, Andrew Bynum


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Corie Blount, Adam Parada (Background), Baron Davis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taft looks different.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

ye he doesnt look like an ogre anymore


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Taft looks different.


did u really need to quote the whole thing?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> did u really need to quote the whole thing?



No...  no i didnt.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

nevrmind


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

any1 watching the pre season special?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> any1 watching the pre season special?


No but I'm watching baseball tonight then I'll turn to it..


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that's Diogu, not Taft in the picture.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Diogu, not Taft in the picture.


Ah.. Blame Getty Images.. That's what it said :laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> No but I'm watching baseball tonight then I'll turn to it..



Trust me your not missing anything.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

How's this for a lineup..

Kobe, Luke, Lamar, Kwame, Chris..

Should be umm.. interesting..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.xtrasportsradio.com/streaming.html

Phil was just on the pregame.. 

-Odom was an Allstar but had a down year because he got injured

-He wants Kwame to play 36 min a game and he believes he'll get his 14 points and 12 rebounds.

-He said Kobe has something to prove because he went from a top player in the league to 3rd Team All Nba. And he expects Kobe to come back with vengeance


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> http://www.xtrasportsradio.com/streaming.html
> 
> Phil was just on the pregame..
> 
> ...



Thnx.....14 points is reasonable but 12 boards is a lil over the top dont you think?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If he wants Kwame to play about 36 minutes a game I would hope Kwame could get about a rebound each 3 minutes?  But I still think it's a little high for him!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yay! I can watch it!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Smush is now starting instead of Luke.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nevermind.. LF beat me.. :laugh:

Almost game time.. (and I'm tired already)


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WTF the game starts at 1:00 am?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont think it gonna be on.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> WTF the game starts at 1:00 am?


LOL yea.. They are in Hawaii though!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What happend to Mckie?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

If you are watching this game, You will see that the Warriors staff are the biggest homers ever.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

NBA.com doesn't have a live boxscore for this game, are they even keeping stats at all from this game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO.. Still looks like the same ol ****ty team as last year.. Parker is horrible so far..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

byrondarnell66 said:


> NBA.com doesn't have a live boxscore for this game, are they even keeping stats at all from this game.



Try Yahoo.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God B. Davis is sick.....


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Is there anyway I can follow live scorboard? Freaking yahoo doesn't have it and nba.com doesn't work. :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We are already down 19-4.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

:curse: ..........The only decent play ive seen so far was when kobe gave that sweet pass to kwame.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, is Brian Cook actually playing Defense................................................?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers down 31-23 after the 1st Quarter..

Our 2nd team played some solid full court press..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

1st Quarter wrap up

Kobe-Same stud
Lamar-dosent seem aggresive enough
Kwame-Can be a monster
Mihm-O poor mihm
Smush-O poor lakers

our 2nd squad was decent , they got us back in the game George should be carrying the 2nd squad Mckie did not do anything! Slava played ok for being Slava.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, is Brian Cook actually playing Defense................................................?


He's trying harder from what I've seen over last year.. That's a good sign. He isnt gonna make any all defensive teams though :rofl:.. That foul they called on him to end the 1st wasnt that bad.. :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm impressed with the offense actually. They're really concentrating on spacing. It's going to take babysteps. This is what we're going to see a lot the first half of the year. Keep patience with the team in the triangle this season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> 1st Quarter wrap up
> 
> Kobe-Same stud
> Lamar-dosent seem aggresive enough
> ...



Gotta disagree at least with the Mihm aspect. First of all normally he has 2-3 fousl, he doesn't have any I think. He is actually rebounding, but the best thing Ive seen so far is he is handling the ball WAY better, actuallying holding it away form the player guarding him, instead of at his waist all the time. Phils definatly been talking to him about ball movement.

Kwame is playing aggressively, but suffered what the entire lakers team did... Not making anything... Kobe needs to be a little more aggressive, and Odom needs to be LOT more aggressive. I like the full court D. 

Mckie is playing great D right now.

And Gump of all people is playing great offense and defense right now.. Very odd...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yay we won take that Laker haters.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cook with a rebound.. Now ive seen it all...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Yay we won take that Laker haters.


 ??


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WOW WOW WOW.. Awesome play by BDiddy and JRich 

:jawdrop:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobes and 1 was siiiiiiiick......Barons off the back board was 2


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah Im so glad the Lakers passed on that injury prone loser Davis... :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe is dominating. Something like 16 or 17pts with the half not yet over.

Odom looks no different than he did last year, nor does Mihm.

Smush Parker looked OK and made the first shot of the game. His on-ball D seemed pretty good.

Devean George was really impressive, REALLY impressive.

As for Kwame Brown...GOOD GOD! He is just a physical beast. I was astonished at how big he has gotten. He just looks big, tall and ripped out there. He had a nice dunk and a solid and-one.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> nor does Mihm.
> Devean George was really impressive, REALLY impressive.



Agree with it all, but the Mihm aspect. Mihm is actually hustling and rotating on defense.. Something he did nothing of last season. He actually is getting rebounds and boxing out. Though its not great, he is doing better than last season.

Not to mention he only has two fouls so far.. Thats REALLY good for him.

If DG plays like this all preseason, I see no reason not to start him like the rumours have been discussing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Like that play right there, double team, Mihm actually involved.. Left the post had his man, and forced a time out. Thats much better play from him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm missing all the fun. 

Keep on comin' guys............


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was a bad Mihm foul, one that he knew was stupid. That was old Mihm right there, shouldn't have fouled the smaller man. But, all and all he is doing well.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

La down 6....Making comeback


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well they are playing solid after that big deficit.. 

55-48 GSW

KOBE REVERSE DUNK (20 pts).. 55-50 GSW

Kobe steals it from Richardson.. Fisher steals it.. Foul on JJ.. 1:07 left in half..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Scotie keeping a close eye on Odom


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Fish ft no good.. 55-50.. 

LUKE WALTON in for JUMAINE JONES

Fish ft good.. 56-50..

Dunleavy pushing foul on Lamar.. 47.4 left in half.

Lamar ft good.. 56-51..

Lamar ft no good.. O Board Lamar.. 56-51.. 

Kobe jumper.. 56-53 GSW (Kobe 22 pts)

Timeout Golden State


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame steal on no foul..

Walton to Kobe.. Dunks.. 56-55 GSW.. Shotclock off.. 

Murphy off balance shot.. Walton board.. 

End of 1st half..

Halftime: Warriors 56 - Lakers 55

Kobe leading the way with 24 pts :clap:


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

whos playing backup for Kobe?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hrm... I think theres a solid chance that that news report of Luke starting has some weight.. He does have damn good court vision, and can rebound surprisingly. DG is a much better defender, but thats about it.

No way is Smush or Mckie starting.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Entertaining 1st half so far.

The Baron to JRich off the backboard was amazing and Kobe's signature reverse was great.

Too many FTs though.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

byrondarnell66 said:


> whos playing backup for Kobe?


Nobody really :rofl:

Sasha, Bobbitt seem like the two coming in for him when he went out in the 1st.. I havent paid that closely to it though.. 

I must admit.. Bobbitt is playing solid in his short time out there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDR, I agree with you about Mihm. His rotations are much improved. Also, little things like hustling and where he holds the ball, etc as you mentioned. Obviously Foyle at his lunch a few times. I'm not too keen on the full court press idea. It seems like it plays to today's players advantage.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Damm wat channell is it on???


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

And that Baron to JRich dunk was awesome.. :laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God why don't these annoucers just get on there knees and service the Warriors already.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I cant be the only one that likes their full court pressure defense am I? Of course.. If the opponent beats it your gonna get killed no matter who it is.

Of course it's still a big question mark. It just seems like it could play into fast running teams in the NBA or teams that wanna run on them.. Eh.. Who knows about it..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> Damm wat channell is it on???


Fox Sports Bay.. 

Directv: Channel 654
NBA League Pass (Directv): 753

That's all I know cause that's all I have!


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Some things that caught my eye:

Seeing Scottie standing up with the rest of the bench after Kobe's reverse was kinda weird, considering the little rivalry he had with Kobe a couple years back, but I like it.

It was also weird seeing Brian Cook actually fighting for position since I was so used to seeing him out on the perimeter last year.

Phil put on some weight it seems, but Devean looks like he's in great shape.

I hope Kwame gets more involved in the 2nd half.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> CDR, I agree with you about Mihm. His rotations are much improved. Also, little things like hustling and where he holds the ball, etc as you mentioned. Obviously Foyle at his lunch a few times. I'm not too keen on the full court press idea. It seems like it plays to today's players advantage.



I'm with you. I've seen in this game the full court press work REALLY well, or REALLY bad.. But im trying to keep in mind defense has only been with this team for a week and a couple days now.. And I know everyone on other boards are trashing the D, but compared to last year this is god sent.. I mean they are actually TRYING.... Its beautiful.

I'd say my half-time assessment in my opinion is:

Mihm: Looks a lot better, but still not as good as he should be. If this is only a week training I look forward to seeing what Phil and assisstants can do with him by middle of the season.

Brown: Couple stupid fumbles, a liablity so far as the defense has abused him anytime he doesnt have the ball within three feet of the net.. So far nothing at all has been really positive about Brown, other than he at least is aggressive. We lacked any type of big guy that people were scared of last season.. Looking at him now body wise, people might think twice before getting in his way.

Kobe Bryant: No need to say anything here.

DG: Wow, Gump had some AWESOME minutes. I mean defensive was insane.. He was the only one stopping Davis durning rotations. I mean Kobe wasn't even guarding him as well. (Yes, yes.. Kobes a better defender I know, just this game DG was the only thing slowing down Davis). He even looked like he spent the offseason developing a pretty nice jumper 15-20 feet or so. I liked.

Luke Walton: What the hell? Guy looked good for the only minute or two he played.

Mckie: Played ok defense, but way to slow to play a PG like BD. As most who can't see the game will see on the replays tomo highlights tomo.

Slava: OMG, the dude is a total pile of trash. Like what 3 fouls in 10 minutes? Guy is like a bumbling retard. He's so stupid he should run for president. He did nothing worth talking about, besides leave the court and sit on the bench eventually. I mean HORRIBLE. 

Cook: Looked way better already than last year. Phil said he had worked a lot on Cook this offseason as well as DG, and it showed. Cook was working for rebounds, and being in the post on the triangle, while the legitment bigs where out on the baseline, gave him the chance to outrebound the smaller defenders. He might actually come in handy next season.. Maybe.. I dont know.. I still hate the guy. But im trying for the sake of our moderator.

Odom: Looks timid. Showed a few flashes of brillance, and a few flashes of retarded version of Scottie Pippen. No seriously, for only running offense a week with this team, I think he looked ok. His speed is ok, his arm looks fine.. But you can tell he is protective of the left side, probably cause it's still a little sore, which is understandible. 

Smush: Looked horribly overated so far. At least defensive wise, Mckie did much better and he didn't do good either.

Anyone else, I can't remember.. Probably not worth mentioning either.

I know some morons probably expected them to like go 10 up in the first five minutes, because they don't know how this process works.. But i'd say this team looked ok for the short amount of coaching it's had thus far. Far better than last seasons team, especally on defensive end where as noted before the full court even when not done well.. Still was better than Atkins not guarding anyone at all. Considering Phil hasn't worked much on the offensive side either, i'd say for a majority of this game they actually hit the marks as far as I could tell "im no triangle expert", and played well. If the ball would actually fall, it wouldnt have been down by much

Keep faith! This team is already better than last year. Seriously.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice tip by Mihm. Lakers take the lead.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know i trash Smush's defense and me must have heard me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sick *** Reject By Odom, Sick *** Play By Kobe! And Mihm with that brilliant pass back, wow! Good ball movement by Mihm..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yes. Looking good on both sides of the ball. And I'm very very impressed by Smush Parker's effort on defense. That is something we sorely lacked last season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Maybe I should trash Parker more often.. It seemed to help him.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow, just wow.. What a great 2nd half so far :clap:

70-62 Lakers!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Hell yes. Looking good on both sides of the ball. And I'm very very impressed by Smush Parker's effort on defense. That is something we sorely lacked last season.



Can't argue there, he came out strong.. Even Kobe went over and looked like he encouraged him. Good work.

How about odom though, guys running the ball much better now that he looks a little more comfortable.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is an odd preseason game.. On both GS and LA they are playing thier starts way more than normal.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, smush needs to relax... a little.. Dont ruin the good start.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SEE! MIHM TOOK IT TO THE RACK AND GO THE FOUL! Thats what i was begging him to do all last season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lamar leading the break a few times. He covers so much ground. Kobe playing a few spot minutes on Baron. I would not be opposed to this sparingly during the season like in the past. Kobe is more the able to defend PGs.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugh Cook knocks down Kwame.. Kwame going to the locker room.. Getting stiches.. Blame Cook but they were both going for the ball.. Bad thing is, they didnt get it..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All i can say is they better check Barons hotel room tonight, I got a feeling two announcers are gonna be in there with him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Amazing pass by Mihm, to bad it wasn't to someone who makes easy lay ups.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 3rd.. Lakers 76 - Warriors 74


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Ugh Cook knocks down Kwame.. Kwame going to the locker room.. Getting stiches.. Blame Cook but they were both going for the ball.. Bad thing is, they didnt get it..



Your kidding right....? I left the room for a moment...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> All i can say is they better check Barons hotel room tonight, I got a feeling two announcers are gonna be in there with him.


 :laugh:

I was just about to make a comment about that. These announcers have their lips firmly planted on his ballsac.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame just has a cut under his eye. He will be fine.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kwame just has a cut under his eye. He will be fine.


LoL yeah.. Bad Cook.. It's PRESEASON.. If you wanna be agressive knock down FOYLE.. Not your teammate :rofl:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Is Bynum around?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Is Bynum around?


He's injured and not available for this game or Wednesday's.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> LoL yeah.. Bad Cook.. It's PRESEASON.. If you wanna be agressive knock down FOYLE.. Not your teammate :rofl:




AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! :clap: I swear to god I dont think I laughed this much in months...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Slava can't get any worse.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Slava still sucks. I cant figure out for the life of me what anyone sees in this guy.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Slava still sucks. I cant figure out for the life of me what anyone sees in this guy.



Even Kareem is like "Man, that white boy sucks."


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I wanna know why Luke isn't playing more minutes.. the few minutes (Both minutes) have been nice.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

How's Kobe playing? Any nice highlights, points, in the 2nd half?

Is Kwame being a presence now, as opposed to his 1 half?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

JJ is stinking the place up tonight. Three airballs, two offensive fouls...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

magic_bryant said:


> How's Kobe playing? Any nice highlights, points, in the 2nd half?
> 
> Is Kwame being a presence now, as opposed to his 1 half?



Bryant only played a little bit. KB is in the locker room, because baby fat cook took him out cause he was in Cooks way.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So let me get this straight... Cook has actually gotten rebounds, and a jump ball.. WTF.... Now im really worried.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Cook and Fisher were goin after the ball.. Jumpball :laugh:

Game is picking up!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

HAHAHAAH baby fat Cook.

I would call JJ a bricklayer, but the airballs take that away. Fisher committed an obvious offensive foul and the announcer called it "rather dubious". I'm glad we don't have to listen to these guys all season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: Fisher called for a foul on the jumpball? WTF? :rofl:

Cook knocks down both FT's. 

86-80 LAL


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

At least we know our bench isn't the worst in the leauge. :laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

They have been talking about Baron Davis, this enitire time.. Guys been on the bench for an hour... And they are still trying to give him oral while walking his dog.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKE AND ONE!!!!!! 88-84 LAL with 4:04 left!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke looks like a tall version of Carrot top with that fugly hair.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

FT Good.. 89-84 LAL (Wafer, Bobbitt, Cook, JJ, Walton in)

Peitrus miss 3.. Cook board..

Bobbitt finds Cook who misses the jumper.. 

COOK TAKES THE CHARGE!!

3:19 left


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook backdoor to Luke backdoor to JJ.. Walton pulls a hammy or something..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, god.. this pains me to say this.. But I like Cook tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Odom into the game for Walton.. 3:02 left


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

JJ misses both ft's but Bobb pulls down the board.. 

Kwame had 7 stiches :laugh:

JJ misses jumper.. Zarko board.. 89-84 LAL

Vanilla Wafer fouls.. 

Warriors to the line.. 89-84 LAL.. 2:26 left..

Fans chanting for Kobe :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is the crowd chanting Kwame?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well Walton looked ok walking off.. Hopefully he left because its better to be safe than sorry moto.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Is the crowd chanting Kwame?


No.. Kobe I think?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

A fan was heckling the Warriors bench. He called Fisher a "has been". Fish turned around and yelled "3 championships!"

:laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> No.. Kobe I think?


 Oh lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice run by Odom.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ellis ft good.. 89-85 LAL
Ellis ft no good.. Cabarkaba (sp) putback dunk..
89-87 LAL..
Lamar drives and gets fouled.. 2:10 left


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odoms got some nice Shoes. :greatjob:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hate preseason games because they make you optimistic when you look ok. :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lamar ft good.. 90-97 LAL
Lamar ft good.. 91-87 LAL
Ellis miss 3.. Lamar Board..

Bobbit miss 3.. N'Diaye board..
Wafer gets fouled and to the line..
Wafer ft no good.. 
Wafer ft good.. 92-87 (Sasha into the game)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

NICE PLAY by Odom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Aaron Miles turnover out of bounds.. Lamar brings it up the court.. to JJ.. to Lamar on the wing drives.. 

LAMAR AND ONE!!!!!!!!!!!! 

94-87 LAL.. 1:24 left!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lamar makes ft.. 97-87 LAL.. 
Ellis finds someone (Peitrus) for three.. 95-90 LAL.. 1:14 left.. 
Lamar fouled in the backcourt by Zarko.. 1:11 left..
Lamar ft good.. 96-90..
Lamar ft good.. 97-90 (Lamar has been big since coming back!)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Miles cant hit the jumper.. Zarko gets fouled by Odom on a loose ball foul.. 55.9 left..
97-90 Lakers!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Zarko makes ft.. 97-91..
Zarko makes ft.. 97-92..
Cook dishes to Lamar for the Dunk.. 99-92 LAL..

Zarko hits N'Daiye.. Cook doesnt give the layup.. Foul on BC..

99-92 Lakers.. 28.9 left


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mama makes ft.. 99-93 LAL (Sasha into the game for Lamar)
Mama misses ft.. Cook board.. 

Cook hits JJ who misses the shot.. Miss 3 on Golden State.. Out of bounds.. 3.8 left..

Sasha runs the clock out..

What? Did they count that Cook shot? :rofl:

Final: Lakers 101 - Warriors 93 (or somethin like that, lol)

Ok it was 101-93 on FSBA.. But from my scoring it was 99-93.. They musta counted the Cook shot? :laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good game. Gotta hit the sack, but I liked a lot of what I saw. This team needs tons of work, no lie there. But they have come a long way since last season.. At least tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think Cook's last second shot was a three? Baron was pissed after that haha. I think he was actually pointing at the announcers. "I'll see you in my hotel room tonight!"


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

AP Recap



> HONOLULU (AP) -- After a peaceful week of training camp, Phil and Kobe officially began their second tour of duty together far away from home.
> 
> It was a rousing success, although that really wasn't very important.
> 
> ...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good outing by the Lakers!

I'm pulling for you guys this year. I also believe Kobe is going to have a great season and establish he is still the best player in the league. (although I never doubted he wasn't even last season)

Who do the Lakers play in their next pre-season game ?

By the way I like the Brown pick up.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Nice preview. I wish I could get the Laker's pre-season games here in NJ. Praying for tape delay on ESPN!


not even Allah would grant that wish. :gopray:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Just finished reading through the thread, props to all that kept us informed throughout the game. 

Just a couple of questions...
How did Sasha and JJ look out there? 

And do you think Smush Parker is good enough for us?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Anyone find a Box Score yet??? All my sources do not have one.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

BBB said:


> Just finished reading through the thread, props to all that kept us informed throughout the game.
> 
> Just a couple of questions...
> How did Sasha and JJ look out there?
> ...


Sasha was a little bit more active...that was it.
Jones was about the same...which is not bad.
*I believe that Parker can start*. He can guard the PG one on one very well and is an ok scorer.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Game Highlights

Lakers Bounce Warriors in Preseason Opener

HONOLULU (Ticker) -- Phil Jackson's second tenure as coach of the Los Angeles Lakers got off to a pretty good start.

Kobe Bryant scored 24 of his 28 points in the first half to lead the Lakers to a 101-93 victory over the Golden State Warriors in the preseason opener for both teams.

After guiding the Lakers to three NBA titles in four seasons, Jackson left the team following the 2004 Finals amid growing disagreements with Bryant, who was second in the league in scoring (27.6) last season. 

Jackson, who wants to return the Lakers to the playoffs after they missed the postseason for the first time since 1993-1994, saw his team rally to erase a 24-8 deficit in the first quarter.

Lamar Odom scored 16 points and Brian Cook added 10 for the Lakers, who finished 2004-05 losing 19 of their last 21 contests.

Golden State, which won 15 of its final 20 games last season, took a 56-55 halftime lead before letting its reserves play most of the second half.

Baron Davis scored 17 points for the Warriors and brought the crowd to its feet in the second quarter when he drove the lane and banked the ball off the backboard to Jason Richardson, who finished with a thunderous one-handed dunk.

Richardson scored 14 points and Mickael Pietrus added 13 for Golden State. 

Game Recap

Still dont have a boxscore but when I do I'll post it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Boxscore

(Had to do it myself since you couldnt copy it!)

<pre>
Name	MIN	FG	FT	REB	AST	STL	PF	PTS
Parker	16	4/6	0/0	2	1	0	4	9
Odom	27	5/9	6/7	5	2	2	2	16
Bryant	27	10/19	8/8	5	5	2	2	28
Mihm	20	1/6	5/6	9	0	1	3	7
Brown	23	2/7	2/5	4	0	2	2	6
McKie	20	1/3	0/0	4	1	0	3	2
George	13	2/5	4/5	4	0	1	5	8
Walton	7	2/2	1/1	1	0	0	0	5
Slava	10	1/4	0/0	2	0	0	2	2
Bobbitt	20	2/7	0/0	3	2	1	2	4
Vujacic	8	0/1	0/0	0	1	0	1	0
Jones	18	1/6	1/3	3	0	0	4	3
Wafer	6	0/2	1/2	0	0	1	1	1
Cook	23	3/8	4/4	5	2	1	3	10
Parada	2	0/0	0/0	0	0	0	0	0	
</pre>

3-Point Goals - Los Angeles 1/12 (Parker 1/3, Brown 0/1, Vujacic 0/1, Jones 0/1, Cook 0/1, Bobbitt 0/2, Odom 0/3.)
Blocked Shots - Los Angeles 2 (Odom, Jones)
Turnovers - Los Angeles 14
Technicals - Cabarkapa
ATT - 7,303


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Mihn got owned by Foyal. Lol it was so funny when he got blocked on the running sky hook.


But anyways, Lakers are looking good. And Kobe is gonna be crazy good this year. Can you say MVP?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

mvp


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*video highlights*

http://www.nba.com/lakers/

press the highlights link


http://rapidshare.de/files/6190069/Lakers_10-11-2005.wmv.html


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: video highlights*

Here we go.. Better boxscore now..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, we definitely must improve on our field goal percentage...40% sucks!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> Well, we definitely must improve on our field goal percentage...40% sucks!!!


Shooting 8% in treys won't help FG%... UGH!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well you guys were complaining all year about the 3's last year.. They were probably a much much better 3 pt team last year. Easy to say after this but I still think they were last year..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ii honestly dont think they will be putting up 30 3s a game...phil will definately not allow that


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice recap fellas! :clap:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I liked the way smush played D. OK scorer, 9 points, our only 3 pointer. Aaron McKie didn't really show me anything. When walton was in, he looked pretty good, and LO looked like he is gonna have a good season.

And about the announcers, they are the worst homers of all time. They made excuses after everything the warriors did. When walton went out and we had to put LO back in, the announcer said "Phil said he didnt want to win but it looks like he put Odom back in only TO win." and **** like right when the Warriors lost their lead, he was like "I think the Warriors stopped trying at the end of the second" <-- coincidentally right when they lost their slight lead


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

No you wrong Baron Davis is the MVP the most talented player in the NBA period.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Teezy said:


> I liked the way smush played D. OK scorer, 9 points, our only 3 pointer. Aaron McKie didn't really show me anything. When walton was in, he looked pretty good, and LO looked like he is gonna have a good season.
> 
> *And about the announcers, they are the worst homers of all time*. They made excuses after everything the warriors did. When walton went out and we had to put LO back in, the announcer said "Phil said he didnt want to win but it looks like he put Odom back in only TO win." and **** like right when the Warriors lost their lead, he was like "I think the Warriors stopped trying at the end of the second" <-- coincidentally right when they lost their slight lead



Hell yes!!!! Man I was laughing everytime they said something...When slava took a charge they said he was trying to hurt the other player.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

WarriorFan64 said:


> No you wrong Baron Davis is the MVP the most talented player in the NBA period.


 I think the announcer posts on this board.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> No you wrong Baron Davis is the MVP the most talented player in the NBA period.


:laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WarriorFan64 said:


> No you wrong Baron Davis is the MVP the most talented player in the NBA period.


Bias belongs on the right board, may i sugest the Warriors board?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I think the announcer posts on this board.



AHAHAHAHHA, and you know where the annoucers lips were last night..............


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> AHAHAHAHHA, and you know where the annoucers lips were last night..............



Where?





















(DON'T ANSWER THAT!)


----------

